# Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...



## MxkxFxsh (10. Mai 2004)

Hier nun mal wieder eine Anfrage wann es Euch am besten passt mal nen Sommernacht-Angeln mit BB zu starten.
Klaro können auch andere Mitangler dabei sein, egal welcher Angelart.
Hauptsache Spass ist mit dabei !
Ansonsten soll es genauso ablaufen mit dem Grillen und so wie bei anderen BB-Treff´s auch schon.

Zur Info: am 02.07. ist gerade Vollmond !!!  :k


----------



## Broesel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Boah, Mike...das ging aber fix. Wir können ja bald einen monatlichen Terminkalender ins Board stellen...   :q 
Jaja, Die Boardietreffseuche ist unheilbar... :k 
Ich bin für Anfang Juli, denn da habe ich das komplette WE für mich...als Strohwitwer... #v


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hoffentlich habe ich da Zeit!!!! Und wenn nicht erscheine ich trotzdem!


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moinsen,
kann leider beide Termine nicht... #q  :c 

Vielleicht macht Ihr noch n Treffen dieses Jahr. :z  :z  :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Mir ist es egal, bis jetzt hab ich noch beide Termine frei und werde versuchen die frei zu halten.  #v


----------



## Fastroller (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

ich halte es wie freund Jelle...


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hallo MikeFish#h 

3.7-4.7 währe ich dabei,wüßte aber gerne wo es statt findet#4 . Und welches Gewässer.(langt Jahresfischereischein,Tageskarte?)#c


----------



## MichaelB (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

am 26ten wäre ich dabei, allerdings ( noch  ) ohne B.B #h 
Ein WoE später fahre ich ins gelobte Land :z #v 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Ich bin für alle Termine vor dem 01.07.2004, weil ich ab dann beim Bund bin. Ich würde aber auch bei dem anderen Terminen alles versuchen zu kommen/erscheinen.


----------



## Murad (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Schade, schade, ich wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen !
" LEIDER " bin ich zu der Zeit gerade in Norwegen zum Angeln !!!


----------



## Agalatze (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

wo wollt ihr denn dann angeln ?
wenn ihr sowas schonmal auf der ostsee zu der zeit gemacht habt, würde mich mal interessiern was ihr so gefangen habt ?

gruß agalatze


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin
beide Termine würden bei mir passen. Wäre dabei :m .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hallo Mike wo hast Du denn das Treffen schon in Gedanken geplant oder gibt es noch keine Vorstellung? Vielleicht kenn ein paar ok sicherlich kennen unsere Boardies ne Menge Stellen, wo wir vielleicht noch angeln können als letzten Samstag, ( Obwohl das schwer wird  )

Vielleicht gibt es Stelen wo man besser fängt oder ähnlich.

MFG

Kai


----------



## Laggo (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hi,
Kann leider auch an keinem der Termine, am 25/26/27/ ist hier das Hurricane Festival das ist bei uns ne Pflichtveranstaltung #2 
Am 3. hab ich ne schon lange geplante Kuttertour, aber evtl. könnte ich danach ja noch...
OK ich werds versuchen #6


----------



## detlefb (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Mikefish,

beide Termine sind OK, freu mich schon :z  :z


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

*Wo wir uns treffen ?*  Tja macht mal einpaar Vorschläge. Jedenfalls sollte es noch die Ostseeküste sein und somit reicht ein Fischereischein.
Aber wie immer..... alles hängt vom Wind und Wetter ab.

Zu der Frage was man bei so einem Nachtangel alls fängt, kann ich nur sagen:
"Alles".... von Aal über Rochen bis hin zu schweren Hammerhaien...... nee Spass beiseite, man kann alles das Fangen was die Ostsee so anbietet. Ausser vielleicht Hornis in der Nacht, das wird wohl nix.


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Merkt mich mal auch vor! Termin egal, werde das schon irgendwie einrichten.
Wie immer werde ich an Land bleiben


----------



## JosiHH (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

... auf ein neues (wenn der böse, böse Wind nicht wieder mit WS 12 weht #6 
Termine passen z.Zt. beide. Wäre also dabei, im Moment noch ohne BB. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.
Josi


----------



## Reppi (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Mensch Leute, dass gibt auch ein Leben neben dem BB... :q 
Da ist Fussbal-EM; erster Termin Viertelfinale und 041.07 Endspiel !!!
Aber da die unsrigen ja wieder mit Skischuhen spielen wollen, ist das wohl kein Thema !
Ich bin dabei !!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

.....bin dabei....Beide Termine passen (so denn kein entscheidendes Spiel anstehen sollte  :q  )


----------



## Matrix (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin ihr lieben,
nach so langer Zeit  der Angelenthaltsamkeit juckt es mal wieder gewaltig in den Fingern...
Also Atacke..... Gerne mit von der Partie


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Noch mal zur Erinnerung hochgeholt aus den tiefen des Anglerboardes. :q 

Wer macht noch mit ????


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,

kaum zu glauben aber vom 26. auf den 27. könnte ich tatsächlich! 
Vielleicht reichts dann ja mal zu einer Probetour (#h Reppi?)
Fällt auch nicht so auf, wenn ich im Dunklen absaufe, you know 

Das wär mal spannend! 
#h


----------



## MeFoMan (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hi,

das mit dem WE vom 03. auf den 04.07.2004 könnte klappen.

Mal sehen, wäre cool wenn's funzt. :l 

C U

Markus


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hallo Mike!

Wie gesagt alles vor dem 01.07.2004 ist kein Problem! Danach muss ich leider 

*ANTRETEN! SOLDAT!* 

MFG


Kai


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zur Erinnerung hochgeholt aus den tiefen des Anglerboardes. :q
> 
> Wer macht noch mit ????




Ich möchte auch unbedingt wieder dabei sein, war Super #6  beim letzten mal, dachte eigentlich ich hätte mich hier schon zu Wort gemeldet.

Gruß
Florian #h


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Jaaaaa

Kaufen marsch marsch im Dänischen Bettenlager gibt Sturmlaternen
 :z


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Falls Ihr euch für den 3.07.entscheidet,wäre ich gerne dabei.Allerdings ohne B.B.
Mein Vorschlag wäre dann zum, Thema Treffpunkt, Fehmarn.Dort gibt es immer einen Platz mit Auflandigem Wind.Wichtig wichtig,für einen erfolgreichen Brandungsabend. #: 


PS: Mögen die Winde mit uns sein  :s 



Gruß und Petri


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Fehmarn - warum immer Fehmarn? #t  #d


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Jaaaaaaa........ warum immer Fehmarn??
Zu den Terminen ist die Insel voll mit Touris und Gelegenheitsanglern, die mir dann noch womöglich ihre 200gr Bleie um die Ohren pfeifen.

Alternativen gibt es ja ne Menge aaaaaaaber..... alles ist Windabhängig !
Auch müssen wir einen Kompromiss finden wegem "auflandigem" Wind und möglichst kaum Wind, denn die Brandungsangler mögens gerne windiger und die BB-Fraktion ist dem nicht so zugetan. Ich denke die Watfischer sind in dieser Hinsicht am flexibelsten, wenn nicht gerade der Wind zu arg auf die Küste drückt.
Also warten wir es noch ab, welcher Termin sich ergibt und wie das Wetter und der Wind sich dann präsentiert. :m 

Auf jeden Fall soll wieder ne Menge Spass dabei sein und so ganz nebenbei auch der Grill angeheizt werden.  #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Coasthunter

Leider ist das Hauptanliegen dieses Sommernachtstreffen, das mal mit dem BB zu versuchen. Wie schon in der Einleitung dieser Umfage auch schon beschrieben.
Sorry aber es geht nicht so sehr ums Brandungsfischen, das hat fast jeder schon mal ne Nacht gemacht. Aber mit dem BB raus in der Nacht...... nee diese Erfahrung fehlt bestimmt noch so einigen.  :m


----------



## Medo (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Mikefish

bin auch mit dabei, wenn ich darf  ;+ 
(auch wenn nicht )

Ich wollte Broder auch gerne mal zeigen wie das geht
und das ablandiger Wind garnicht so schlimm ist...

Ach ja, auf dem Bild kann man gut erkennen, warum Du und nicht MB den Cup gewonnen hat.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Medo

Klasse Bild.
Wieso?? Mach ich irgendwas anders ??


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin
Also ich muß erst Papi fragen ob ich das  Schlauchboot haben kann...


----------



## Medo (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@mike

hat MB ne Rute mit ?? 


@Broder

ne lass mal, ich hab da noch nen Untersatz für Dich !!


----------



## Broder (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Okäy wenn ich dann in Schweden ein paar große Meerforellen erwische ist das auch gut so oder? :s


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



> Auch müssen wir einen Kompromiss finden wegem "auflandigem" Wind und möglichst kaum Wind, denn die Brandungsangler mögens gerne windiger und die BB-Fraktion ist dem nicht so zugetan. Ich denke die Watfischer sind in dieser Hinsicht am flexibelsten, wenn nicht gerade der Wind zu arg auf die Küste drückt.


Und meine Fliegenrute mag Rückenwind am liebsten


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Mario

Genau !!
Die Fraktion ist auch zubedenken.  :m 

Nebenbei: Ich persönlich fände es am Besten wenn es schwachwindig oder sogar gar kein Wind wäre.  :k


----------



## detlefb (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ mikefish,

ok, alle anfassen und die Uhr zurückdrehen auf dem 8. Mai   
Skol


----------



## Fastroller (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin Männers,

kann sein das ich am 03.07. mit meiner Frau im Kreissal bin...komme dann etwas später nach.

Frage: weiss jemand was Broder raucht ??? Broder, Du vielleicht ?


----------



## detlefb (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Fastroller

Der raucht sicher "Heavy Stuff" anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@Drillsergant: Alter vor Schönheit :m 

Keine Ahnung was Blöder raucht, aber vielleicht kann man das ja auch durch die Nase... #c  hat aber noch niemandem etwas abgegeben, oder? 

@theichkannauchmalamwochenende: sollten wir echt eine Nacht zusammen verbringen dürfen - können - sollen...? :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,

@MB: was mit Dir los? Willste was von ihm abhaben?! Neee, bitte nich! Nicht, dass Du (auch?) *mutierst*. Ich gebe Dir lieber etwas SAGO ab   



> sollten wir echt eine Nacht zusammen verbringen dürfen - können - sollen...?


*eifersüchtig-beiseite-dreh* > ach, Du wirst doch eh' die ganze Nacht auf Diggl sein Schoß sitzen und mit ihm Einkaufzettel schreiben   

#h thehoffedasdieTermin"führung"sobleibttor


----------



## Broder (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Jaaaahhhh #2  :z 
nee dann wäre mir ja alles sooooo egal :m 
Ich hab aufgehört schon seit Februar keine Zigarette mehr angerührt-Smiley kloppf selber auf die Schulter ganz fest
 #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> sollten wir echt eine Nacht zusammen verbringen dürfen - können - sollen...


 ..... aha..... ich bin also schon vergessen...abgeschrieben.... out  :e  #q  :c


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

na Jungz, jetzt aber der Reihe nach:



> Willste was von ihm abhaben?!


 Lass mal gut sein, Enthirnung kann doch auch anders von statten gehen  



> kloppf selber auf die Schulter ganz fest


 Darf ich auch mal? Is doch nicht schlimm wenn ich die Rübe treffe, oder? 



> Du wirst doch eh' die ganze Nacht auf Diggl sein Schoß sitzen


 Diggel und ich besorgen es uns lieber morgens auf dem Markt an den Eiern  



> ich bin also schon vergessen...abgeschrieben.... out


 Niiiemals Diigy  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,





> Niiiemals Diigy



Ach so ist das... na dann... ich melde mich ab...
Viel Spaß und Glück in der Zukunft Ihr Zwei ...


Ahm, zurück zum Thema; MikeFish mag derlei themenfremde Abschweifungen net so gern... 

P.S. Terminauswahl im Moment 44.44% zu 44.44% .. wenn ich rechnen kann stehen gerade die Chance auf mein Erscheinen ziemlich genau 50:50 ...


----------



## Broder (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Was zur Meerforelle,
So ein Fisch hat 1000 bis 2000 Eier pro kg Körpergewicht. Ein Ei braucht 410 Tagesgrade bei einer durchschnittstemperatur von 3,4 Grad also 121 Tage bis zum Schlüpfen, die gesamte Zeit befinden sich die befruchteten Eier im Kiesbett geschützt ohne die Eltern. Auch nach dem Schlüpfen halten sich die Larven im Kiesbett auf, das wie ein schützender schweizer Käse funktioniert.
Kleine Aufgage:
Wievel Tage dauert es bis die kleinen schlüpfen bei  einer durchschnittstemperatur von 5,6 º
 #2


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Was zur Meerforelle,
> So ein Fisch hat 1000 bis 2000 Eier pro kg Körpergewicht. Ein Ei braucht 410 Tagesgrade bei einer durchschnittstemperatur von 3,4 Grad also 121 Tage bis zum Schlüpfen, die gesamte Zeit befinden sich die befruchteten Eier im Kiesbett geschützt ohne die Eltern. Auch nach dem Schlüpfen halten sich die Larven im Kiesbett auf, das wie ein schützender schweizer Käse funktioniert.
> Kleine Aufgage:
> Wievel Tage dauert es bis die kleinen schlüpfen bei  einer durchschnittstemperatur von 5,6 º
> #2



@ Broder
Es dauert nur noch wenige Tage bis du deine zweite Verwarnung bekommst!
Dies eine Terminumfrage/Absprache. Gib bitte was annähernd passendes zum Thema oder lass das Sinnlosposten.

Moderator BB & Mefo
Tim


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				THEACTOR schrieb:
			
		

> Terminauswahl im Moment 44.44% zu 44.44% .. wenn ich rechnen kann stehen gerade die Chance auf mein Erscheinen ziemlich genau 50:50 ...


 ... das sieht eher nach UNENTSCHIEDENTOR aus.... schade Sönke..... Mach doch einmal eine feste Zusage   
Also ich werde dann jetzt mal das Ding ganz festmachen.... Ich bin sicher dabei  :z


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,

@Diggler: dat is doch 'ne feste Zusage .. für den 26. auf den 27.
Und eine Absage für den EineWochespäterTermin...

Aber derzeit "führt" der 26. ja wieder  :z


----------



## MichaelB (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@thezusager: na dann hoffe ich mal, daß es beim 26ten bleibt :m 

@Diggler: jetzt nicht eifersüchtig werden, das Wochenende danach könnte ich unabhängig vom actor nicht, weil - ich nach Griechenland fahre :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				moshman schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt nicht eifersüchtig werden


 ... wer ?? Ich ?? Nie  :q 
By the way....wo war denn Treffpunkt heute morgen ?? und wer war nicht da ???
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich denn schonmal auf das Meeting am 26ten...oder war es doch der 27te.    #h


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Nachdem sich jetzt langsam ein Termin herauskristallisiert hab ich auch für den 26.06. gestimmt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mehr Mario´s Fraktion unterstützen, nehme aber meinen alten Wellenreiter mit.

Hoffentlich sind Nachtfliegenwedler welcome on Treffen


----------



## theactor (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,

@Tim: nö, die müssen zuhause bleiben  #c 
Ich glaube, da freuen sich alle über jeden Boardie, oder?
Und wenn einer nur kommt, um MitternachtsSandburgen zu bauen   

Bin schon seeehr gespannt!  :z


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Ich muss leider absagen !  
Am 26.06. findet auch das Sommertreffen der SFG-Meerforelle statt.
Das geht bei mir vor !

@Vossi: Du musst dich entscheiden.....


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Och Menno Mario....

Schaaade. Ich hab aber Verständniss dafür.

Dann muss ich halt allein in die Dunkelheit wedeln.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi: Du musst dich entscheiden.....


 ...... grmmmblllblblbl..... so ein Mist.......


----------



## theactor (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,

Tjaaaa, Diggler... wer steht jetzt hier an der Absagewand ...?  #q 
Also: WEHE Du kommst jetzt nicht


----------



## Reppi (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

:c  :c  :c 
Frau im Urlaub, also eigentlich "sturmfreie Bude" und dann leider Samstag und Sonntag mit der Stippe verabredet-shit !!
Ich könnte ja die Runde sprengen und einen anderen Termin voten :q


----------



## theactor (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,

neee, is klar.... ich hätte Dein BB schon nicht versenkt..
Stippen gegen Küste... TSE! Was für Prioritäten 

#h


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@Reppi: 





> leider Samstag und Sonntag mit der Stippe verabredet-shit !!


 Hallooho, für Aprilscherze ist es genau zwei Monaten zu spät #y  oder hast Du schonmal _Juni-Juni_ gehört? :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@MichaelB&EdgarW
Es gibt hier auch Angler, die nicht nur (vergeblich) den Dorschen und MeFo´s hinterher jagen  :q  :q  :q 
Ich für meinen Teil gehe im Sommer gerne mal mit meiner 13m los :q 
Euch sehe ich ja schon das ganze Winterhalbjahr; und das ist gut so :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
Wenn ich mir das in der Küche vorstelle, 
Dorschefilet gegen Brassen, ich weiß ja nicht. :q  :q  :q 

@Reppi
Ist aber schon klar, hat auch sein reiz und macht Spass #6 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



> Ich für meinen Teil gehe im Sommer gerne mal mit meiner 13m los


 Und seine letzten Worte waren: " Das ist eine Telefonleitung, da ist kein Strom drauf"   

Die Küste hat aber demnäxt definitiv Sommerpause, da sollte man sich das "Abschlussfest" nicht entgehen lassen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Reppi 





> für meinen Teil gehe im Sommer gerne mal mit meiner 13m los....


Ja,ja geh Du nur, es ist wahr: Wer lang hat, läst lang hängen... seufz.... #t


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Kann leider noch nicht 100%-ig zusagen   
Werde aber alles versuchen, zum Treffen zu kommen  #h 
Freue mich schon auf in Widersehen mit meinen Bootsfreunden  #v 
Allerdings werde ich wohl diesmal entweder das BB benutzen, oder mit Spiro die Mefos bombardieren.
Da ich jetzt ja in HL wohne  #v  und mein Boot noch in Parchim auf dem Trocknen liegt, wird es wohl nichts mit einer gemeinsamen "Mondscheinbootstour". Ich müßte ja erst nach PCH fahren um das Boot zu holen und nach dem Treffen es wieder dort hinbringen.
Bischen zu viel Aufand (Spritpreise  #t   )
Da hätte ich mal ne Frage an Boardis aus HL.
Suche gerade ne Garage zur Miete für mein Boot!!! #6


----------



## marschel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Na, da sag ich doch mal pausch JA....LOL

am we ist immer gut und dann noch nachts, dann bring ich das kind weg und die frau kann fahren bzw. zelt aufbauen, erst bb und dann brandungsangeln....survivor-we machen, das wär es ...wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.....

juhu, endlich gehts wieder los....!!!


----------



## marschel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

hey mefohunter, schick dir mal ne PM...


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
würd mich auch sehr gern mal den Abend mit einklinken,aber ohne BB.
Hätte ein Schlauchboot ,oder nur als Landratte.
Muss mich ja mal persönlich vorstellen...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ oh-nemo

Klar warum nicht !!
Ich denke das das auch mit nem Schlauchboot geht.  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Das wär ja Prima,
könnte dan ja ne Kiste Punica #g oder sowas mal mitbringen...


----------



## Medo (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@mike

hab jetzt auch für den 26/27.6 gevotet.

Wenns den dann nicht sch..... regnet wird das ein geiles Ivent.
Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Marzipan...oder?

Oh man, wir haben erst den 9.6. ....  ich brenne!...


----------



## MichaelB (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@Medo: aber wir wissen doch alle, daß Du brennst  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## RenéK. (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

So Leute nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was von mir.


:m 

Kann aber leider an beiden Terminen nicht hab vielleicht an beiden Sonntagen selber Guidings.

Gruß René#:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ All

So wie das aussieht, wird es wohl am 26./27.06. starten.
Na schau´n wir mal, was noch wird?




@ ReneK

Mensch Rene, das wäre es doch gewesen!
Schade eigentlich aber vielleicht ein andermal ?


----------



## CyTrobIc (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

hmm *mist* am 28 fahr ich morgens nach schweden... wird dann wohl nix mit mir  aber irgendwann will ich auch mal kommen (erscheinen)


----------



## theactor (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,



> So wie das aussieht, wird es wohl am 26./27.06. starten.



Das finde ich guuuuut! Because then  i'll be there #6


----------



## detlefb (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

will see.......


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hab mir bei meiner besseren Hälfte schon mal für den Abend (26.6.) einen Ausgangsschein besorgt.
Noch was zum Organisatorischem.Eine klitzekleine Frage:Gibt es da jemanden der grillt??
Oder Stulle mitnehmen?Bin das erste mal dabei,deshalb die vieleicht etwas komische Frage.
See You


----------



## MichaelB (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@oh-nemo: ein Treffen mit Mikefish ohne Grill ist... - schlichtweg unmöglich  

Der Termin passt perfekt, mein letztes Wochenende vor dem Urlaub kann ich nur in netter Runde am Ostsee-Strand verbringen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ MichaelB 
Du Glücklicher   

@ all
Bei mir könnte es leider nur am zweiten Termin klappen.  #q 
Schaaaaaaaade  :e


----------



## MeFoMan (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hi,

am 26.06.2004 machen wir einen "Firmen-Ausflug" zur Kieler Woche...  #2 

Sch...ade...

Gruß

Markus


----------



## detlefb (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Ubähhhhh,
so kann es kommen, wenn es beim 26/27ten bleibt werde ich nicht dabei sein können.... leider.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Das Datum hört sich ja gut an!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Also ich weis auch noch nicht ob ich 100 pro kommen kann. das hängt noch voll in den Wolken. Das kann ich warscheinlich erst den Abend vorher entscheiden. Mal sehen.


----------



## Medo (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@mike

soll ich noch mal den Grill Modell " Medo" mitbringen?

Und den Kübel hab ich auch schon fast fertig!
Lass Dich mal überraschen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Medo

Jau !! bring bitte mit.
Ich bringe Grillkohle, Anzünder und sowas alles mit.
Der Rest wird sich finden, so wie immer !  :k  #g  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Och menno :c 

Wenn die aktuellen Ereignisse sich so Bestätigen, dann bin ich wahrschenlich nicht beim Mitternachtstraum dabei. Ich muss wohl absagen. 

Seid nicht böse aber ich bin bei einem wichtigem Termin angemeldet.


----------



## Medo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Tim

ja ja, sagt mal alle ab!!

Dann hau ich mir die Vorräte alle mit Mike alleine rein

Das kanns nicht sein.....

*Andere wichtige Termine* sind so wichtig, wie ne Hupe im Flugzeug!!


----------



## MichaelB (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@Medo: 





> Dann hau ich mir die Vorräte alle mit Mike alleine rein


 Heyheyhey, so geht´s aber nicht... ich würde da gern mitmachen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@mb

so soll's dann sein


----------



## theactor (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

..und ich werde auch wie ein lästiges Insekt auf dem Schnitzel kleben! 
Das' man sicher!

#h


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Ich hoffe auch nachwievor mit vor dem Grill zu sitzen!

Die Örtlichkeit der Veranstaltung ist ja noch nicht ausdebattiert oder? Wird das wieder in letzter Sekunde bekanntgegeben??
Im Anfang des Threats wurden ja noch die Vorzüge einer Insel vonwegen man kann ja immer dem Wind dort ausweichen angeführt dasselbe gilt aber auch z.B. für unsere Förde!


----------



## MichaelB (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@Jelle: freilich gilt das auch für die Förde und ich würde unheimlich gern mal wieder dort hin und angeln... aber erstens liegt Flensdorf so gar nicht "in der Mitte" und zweitens meine ich, in so einem "speziellen" Revier sollte man vielleicht nicht mit solch einer "Party" anfangen, sondern im kleineren Kreis?
Oder?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Jo Männers, die FL-Förde wäre auch nen feines Ding aber gleich mit ner Nachtpartie in ´nem fremden Gewässer anfangen .....?
Ich denke das wäre nicht so das Pralle?

Ich hoffe doch das es Staberhuk wird, wenn der Wind uns lässt.
Dort hätten wir prima Beleuchtung (wenn Nordlicht uns das könnt ?), wären auch gut geschützt vom Steilufer her und... naja ist eben ein bekannter Platz wo auch die Brandungsleute, FliFischer und Watangler was anfangen können.
Also drückt mal die Daumen, dann hat Petrus vielleicht ein Einsehen mit uns.
  #6   :m 

Ich freu mich schon drauf !!!
Hab 2 Handfunken mit dabei, wer hat noch welche, die wir vielleicht die Nacht auf dem Wasser nutzen könnten ?? Zur schnellen Info wo was und wie beisst wäre das doch mal was oder ?  #:


----------



## Reppi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Merkst Du Jelle (einschleim),Du kriegst sie nicht weg von Ihrer Insel ........
Mann...ich habe jetzt auch noch ein Pontoon billig geschossen und komme nicht los.............ja,ja, ich weiss, Brassen kann man nicht essen..........
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Medo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@dümpelbrassenfangender Katzenfell-Sammler

Pontoon = Flooß

hört sich gut an mein Bester!

Dann kann man doch sicherlich auch drauf Grillen!?
Oder haste Dir wieder son billigen Kram aus Gummi+Stoff geholt?

übrigens, Dein Avatar tropft...(schleim....)


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



> .............ja,ja, ich weiss, Brassen kann man nicht essen..........


   
Reppi, so habe ich das nicht gesagt!!!
Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich Streiten.

Freu mich auch schon riesig.

@MichaelB
Wie schauts aus, wieder Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruss
Flo

 #h


----------



## MichaelB (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

doch, stimmt schon 





> ja,ja, ich weiss, Brassen kann man nicht essen..........


 jedenfalls nicht freiwillig #d :v 

@Angelfiete: 





> und ich werde auch wie ein lästiges Insekt auf dem Schnitzel kleben!


 Der klebt auch schon auf meinem Beifahrersitz... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
hoffentlich macht das Wetter einigermassen am 26. mit.Hat jemand eine Ahnung wieviele Boardies denn vorraussichtlich anwesend sind?Und wo geht´s denn eigentlich hin? Auf die Insel?
Egal wo es hingeht,ich freu mich auf jeden fall jetzt schon Euch kennen zu lernen.
Ne schöne Middsommernachtanglerboardpaadyambeachwirdbestimmtsupergeil!!


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Jelle:


> Ich hoffe auch nachwievor mit vor dem Grill zu sitzen!


Dat wird wohl nen Frostbeulen-Treffen.
Für den Grill-Effekt ist doch für den Forellentöter nach wie vor gesorgt, oder?
Gernot


----------



## Medo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

ein Glück, bald schon wieder Montag...

Dann ist ja bald Wochenende!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
bei mir hat es sich nun auch so ziemlich entschieden das ich nicht kommen werde. Dadurch das dieses WE solch starker Wind war mußte unser Vereinsbootsangeln ausfallen und wird nächstes WE stattfinden.
Is schade aber Verein is auch wichtig. Ich wünsch euch allen aber viel Spaß und viel Glück. Das das Wetter endlich mal besser wird wünsche ich uns allen.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Mike
ich habe urlaub, werde aber sicherlich dafür sorgen das das licht an ist wenn es in richtung staberhuk gehen sollte  :m 
wenn es euch in meine gegend verschlagen sollte und es vom wind auch passen sollte kann ich ja evtl. zubringer und sicherungsboot spielen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ Nordlicht

Ja ich hoffe auch das es Staberhuk wird.  :k 
Danke für´s Licht und Danke für das Angebot .... :m  wird immer gerne angenommen!


----------



## Murad (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hallo MikeFish, so wie es aussieht, wird es wohl nun der 26.06. werden. Gibt es schon einen Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit usw. ?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

*Wo* das Ganze stattfinden soll, wird spätesten am Do-abend oder besser noch am Freitag bekannt gegeben.
Weil man dann genauste Daten übers Wetter und vorallem dem Wind hat.

Also Jungs, immer mit der Ruhe und dann aber mit nem Ruck.  #g   :q


----------



## MichaelB (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

Freitag sollte reichen von wegen Bekanntgabe des Angelplatzes. Laut wetter.de soll es Südwest-Wind 4-5 geben, von daher wäre Staberdorf / Staberhuk schon eine Variante. 
Hat es dort schon mal jemand auf Aal versucht?

Welche Liste ist denn mittlerweile länger, Zusagen oder Absagen? ;+ 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Liste ist denn mittlerweile länger, Zusagen oder Absagen? ;+



Mist #q , ich bin auch einer von den Absagern, darf mich am WE in der Firma rumschlagen. :c 

War leider nicht abzusehen, geht aber nicht anders.

Wünsche euch eine menge Fun und große Fische.

Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ MichaelB

Schaust Du gaaaanz oben, auf *"Umfrageergebnis"*

Jau noch stehen die Prognosen auf SW 4-5 am Samstag. Das wäre recht gut für Staberhuk aber schaun wir mal.......... #c


----------



## theactor (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



> Schaust Du gaaaanz oben, auf "Umfrageergebnis"



Ich bin blond wie blöd.. wie kann ich da sehen, wer kommt und wer net?!

#h
theblödblondtor  ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ theactor

Also wenn die Jungs sich nicht mit Namen in der Umfrage verewigt haben, na denn kann man wenigstens noch herrauslesen um welche Uhrzeit der Einzelne erscheint. :q  :q  :q  :g


----------



## MichaelB (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin blond wie blöd.. ;+


 Ich auch, mir erscheinen dort nur die prozentualen Ergebnisse...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@mb



> Ich auch, mir erscheinen dort nur die prozentualen Ergebnisse


dito..

mike, meine Eltern habens versäumt....  kläre mich bitte auf


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hallo ihr Glückseeligen  :q 

Da es bei mir dieses WE leider nichts mit dem angeln wird  #q ,
wünsche ich Euch erstmal tolles Wetter, viele dicke  :a  und noch viel mehr Spaß  #g


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@Mefohunter
wir werden dich vermissen  #h 
Hoffentlich klappt alles im neuen Job und das mit der Garage....

Habe nur noch dat Lied VAMOS A LA PLAYA heut im Ohr....  

R.R.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

So jetzt will ich mich auch mal beschweren!


Der Termin rück näher und näher, und was macht MichaelB?

Sch...Wetter!!! so, das muste jetzt raus michaelB #d 

Wollen wir das treffen nich lieber in Hamburg in der Fischauktionhalle machen?

Dat is auch nicht so weit vom Kietz weg.....

Wenn ich so raus gucke fallen hier die Dorsche bald aus den Wolken.... :c 

R.R.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

der hammer sind mal wieder die online wetterberichte, alle sagten für heute wind aus westen - bis süd-west....er kam heute vormittag aus OSTEN  #q  
bin mal gespannt was es zum wochenende abgibt mit den "propheten".


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Oh menno #d
was sagen die denn voraus :v
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/  (auf "Wetter" klicken, und das "Zielgebiet" auf der Karte auswählen)
Sieht n´büschen nach Starkwind aus #q


----------



## MichaelB (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin rück näher und näher, und was macht MichaelB?
> 
> Sch...Wetter!!! so, das muste jetzt raus michaelB #d


 Hey Silberlocke, da verwechselst Du jetzt aber was   und wennste so weiter machst bringe ich Gundula wirklich mit #y :q 

Kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist - ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist #4   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

*Juhuu*
Petrus ist gnädig mit uns !!  :k 
Samstag soll der Wind aus *W* kommen, mit *4 * !!
Die Nacht zum Sonntag dreht der Wind auf SSW mit Stärke 1
Mit kurzen Regenschauern ist leider zurechnen. Aber dafür haben wird doch bestes Material oder ?  :m 
Na und die Bratwürstchen werden wir auch braun bekommen !!  #g 

Fazit: ich denke das wir uns Samstagnachmittag am Strand von "Staberhuk del Nordlicht-Beleuchtung" treffen werden.

100%tige Festlegung gibt es am Freitag !  :q


----------



## MichaelB (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

ich denke mal, daß Staberhuk bei der Marinestation eine gute Wahl ist, da haben wir ausreichend Steilküste im Rücken :m 

Wie stehts eigentlich, nur "Spinner und Käpitäne" am Start   oder auch ein anderer bodenständiger "Ansitz-Angler", der es dito mal auf Ostsee-Aal probieren will?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ mike
Na wenigsten soll nach oh nemos link der Niederschlag und die Böen von Samstag auf Sontag zurückgehen. Die andern Weterdienste halten sich was positive Aussagen angeht noch etwas zurück.
Aber wird schon klappen #g  #g 

@MichaelB wieso Gundula?, ich dachte Deine neue Freundin heist Jasna, und kreist über der Nordsee 

Staberhuck:Klick Brösel sei Dank, ja da bring ich auch was zum Aale jagen mit...

R.R.


----------



## MichaelB (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@RR: ab wann wolltest Du angreifen? 
Hast Du einen verlässlichen Dealer für Wattis / Kneifer? Ich denke mal, ein halbes Päckchen Kneifer und 25 Wattis sollten pro Person reichen...

Weiß jemand wie lange der "neue" Angelhöker in Burg geöffnet hat?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Leute mein Tip für die Aalangler:
Verlasst nicht nur auf die Wattwürmer! Auch frische Tauwürmer überzeugen die Schleicher.  :m 
Gerade wenn das Wetter Tage vorher so war, das durch starken Regen Tau- und Regenwürmen ins Meer gespült worden sind.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ MichaelB
am samstag bis 18.oo uhr.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@Michaelb hab keine Chance mehr welche zu kriegen...
Bin erst am Freitag spät zurück..
Wenn Du welche kriegen kannst(?) bitte 25 Stück für mich mitbringen.
ETA von mir 17/18:00 Uhr
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ MichaelB
in der woche von 9-18 uhr, samstags von 9-17 uhr !! und am sonntag von 11-16 uhr.
würmer sind am besten zu bestellen wenn du sicher welche haben möchtest, tele.nr. 04371502163.

@ Mike Fish
ich bin am samstag noch in hamburg und werde wenn es der wind zulässt kurz vor sonnenuntergang oder aber wenn es am samstag nicht klappen sollte am sonntag so gegen 5.00 uhr dort aufkreuzen.
ich werde dich aber vorher nochmal antickern ob ihr auch in staberhuk gelandet seid (wenn es dort ein handynetz geben sollte).


sind am sonntag noch welche von euch dort oder fahrt ihr alle nachts gen heimat ??


----------



## theactor (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Sonntag früh um 5... ob wir dann noch da sind, Herr BMichael?  :q 

Bin gespannt! Michael und ich haben auch ein paar Wobbler zum testen dabei (schon gebastelt, Michael?) .. falls sich an der Spinne überhaupt etwas tun wird...
Gespannt, 
Sönke #h


----------



## MichaelB (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

@thewobblerbastler: klar.... werde ich das noch tun.

@RR: ich bringe Dir 25 Wattis und ne halbe Packung Kneifer mit, okai? Taue habe ich noch im Keller, die müssen vorm Urlaub eh wech...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
wird wohl nichts mit Schlauchboot bei dem Wetter,man soll ja auch Spaß haben,gelle.Ich lese aus Euern Zeilen man es mit der Brandungsrute versuchen soll,O.K.
Was für´n Eisen lohnt sich denn Abends und/oder Nachts  jetzt im "Sommer" auf Mefo? Schwarz ?Über einen Tip wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar,Falls zu Geheim  dann über PN.


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ RR
Ach weist Du Gernot. Das ist mit dem Job janich so einfach. Da plagt man sich zwei Jahre bei der Ausbildung zum "Umweltschutztechniker" (Note 1,7) und keiner hat nen Job für jemanden wie mich.    #d    Jobbe ja so noch ein bischen. Aber gegen einen festen Job hätte ich nichts. #h


----------



## MichaelB (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese aus Euern Zeilen man es mit der Brandungsrute versuchen soll


 Die Brandungsruten werde ich zu Hause lassen und statt dessen lieber meine Aal-Angeln mitnehmen - Mr. Snake wohnt doch nah am Ufer und die Brandungsknüppel sind so unsensibel....

@RR: Wattis sind geordert :m 

@thedienachtdurchmacher: morgens um fünf werde ich schön #u machen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ all

Also Leute wir lassen es bei *Staberhuk*.
Ich werde dort so gegen 17:00 -17:30Uhr aufschlagen.
Freue mich drauf.  #g 

Allen die leider nicht dabei sein können, wünsche ich nen prima Tag auf dem Sofa oder wo auch immer.  :m   :q 


@ oh-nemo

Warum nicht mit Schlauchboot ??  ;+ 
Das ist soooo easy dort und bei ablandigen Wind der Nachts bis auf 2 runter geht.......... na da würde ich aber das Boot wässern.
Also wäre echt super ein Boot vor Ort dabei zuhaben !!!  :m


----------



## Medo (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ mike

Staberhuk...gute Wahl!

Ich bringe auch noch ne Plane mit zum Überdachen , dann haben wir ja schon 2 Stück und können trocken!? da unseren Ansitz halten.

Also bis Samstag!!


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

...und ich fahre jetzt dem strom entgegen nach hamburg und hoffe das ich es bis morgen abend schaffe, ansonsten werde ich ja am sonntag sehen wer die nacht durchgehalten und wer nicht  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hi Leute, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und werde euch morgen Abend mal winken denn ich fahre mit Family morgen früh nach Meschendorf und hoffe das wir unser Vereinsangeln endlich durchziehen können. Mal sehen, sonst fahre ich Sonntag mit dem Boot raus da soll ja sehr schwacher Wind sein, mal sehen. Jedenfalls drücke ich euch und mir die Daumen.  :m


----------



## marschel (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

puh,

war lange nicht mehr hier.....viiiiiieeeeellllllll arbeit und wieder ne 60 std. woche rum...

wenn alles klappt, schlage ich morgen auf.....
wird dann auch "nur" die karpfenangeln einpacken, der snakes wegen....

na dann wird ich mal alles probieren.....
melde mich noch

wer ist denn morgen ab 17.00 uhr da?


----------



## Medo (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@marschel

ich bin warscheinlich schon vor 17°° vor Ort!
Ansonsten siehe PN!

Nur noch wenige Stunden!!


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hi Medo,
klappt dat mit dem Doppelzelt und Dir und mir?
Ich werde was aus meinem Harem mitbringen Mase190X60X80
Freue mich schon auf die küscheligen Stunden  

R.R.


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Das Treffen der SFG-Meerforelle ist wegen des Wetters abgesagt.

Wenn ich es einrichten kann, werde ich deshalb bei euch nochmal vorbei schauen.
Angeln werde ich aber nicht.


----------



## Reppi (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue, müsste da echt was gehen.....
Ist ja Mitte November..........
Also ich wünsche Euch viel Fisch und natürlich Spassss ohne Ende !!
Und Gernot; Hut ab, soviel Mut...............mit Medo in einem Zelt :m  :m 
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Reppi (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Nachtrag:
Wenn Sönke mit Anhang kommt..........nehmt Köderfische mit !!!!  
Gruss Uwe


----------



## theactor (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

You better do..Gundula hat, scheints, kein Salzwasserproblem... #q


----------



## Medo (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@SFG-M

na dann erwarten wir Euch, Broesel,Mario,Vossi und den rest der *S*alzwasser*F*ischenden*G*roupies zu einem Angriff auf die Meerforelle und Ihre Genossen!!!

So, ich fahr jetzt Frauchen zu Muttchen nach Celle und dann....on the Road again!!!

Bis heut Abend!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

So Wagen bepacken und dann gehts los.  :z 

Danke an all die guten Wünsche, die wir bestimmt beherzigen werden.  #g 
Hoffe man sieht sich beim nächsten mal.

Auf gehts...... :m  #:


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Gerne würde ich jetzt auch starten geht aber leider nicht, da ich hier momentan zu viel erldeigen muß habe bis zu letzt gehofft doch kommen zu können ich wünsche Euch viel Spass den werdet Ihr ja eh haben also wünsche ich Euch noch viele Fische und das Gernot die Nacht mit Medo gut übersteht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Bin vor einer halben Stunde von einem Seminar zurückgekommen....das Wetter sieht ja klasse aus für Euer Treffen..... wünsche Euch viel Spass - den werdet Ihr wie immer sicher haben - und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Fisch.
Und grüsst mir den Zandertor  :q 
Ich erwarte Eure Berichte und Bilder mit Spannung  :c


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Es gab auf alle Fälle Fisch !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auf alle Fälle Fisch


 ..... Wie jetzt..???? Ich dachte Du wolltest nicht so lange bleiben ??
Hat sich da tatsächlich noch etwas vor dem Dunkeln ergeben ??
Los, erzähl ma'.....
Ich hatte amBach jedenfalls nix nennenswertes... :c


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Oh man - ich wäre jetzt auch gerne bei Euch auf/am Ostsee!!!


----------



## Locke (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auf alle Fälle Fisch



Mitgebrachten???  

Bei dem Wetter wird das sicherlich ne Gaudi.
Bin aufn Bericht gespannt.

Gruss Locke


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Ich habe seit langem mal wieder an der Fliegenrute gedrillt !

Wartet auf die Bilder


----------



## Reppi (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Na los Mario; Bilder kannst Du ja nach reichen   
Wat,wieviel,wie gross ????????
Gruss Uwe


----------



## theactor (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@Reppi: Erst nit kommen und dann neugierig werden...PAH!

Vorweg möchte ich betonen, dass die Kombination ***tor und MichaelB für geniale Wetterverhältnisse gesorgt hat: Hammerabend/morgen-Stimmungen, kaum ein Lüftchen.
Lachfalten habe ich immer noch und einen "Nemoruf" wird man nun nicht nur mehr allein mir auferlegen können   

Jungz..AUSSCHLAFEN! BILDER EINSTELLEN.. (meine Digi war leider "alle"... :c )

Bis später #h


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
der Proviantmeister bei der Arbeit





Mikefish the best Grillmaster of Universe.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hallo Leute,
na das war ´ne Nacht ! :k 
Fischkontakt ohne Ende und natürlich kamen sie auch an den Haken.
Erst waren es nur so die Nemos um die 35cm aber Medo und ich, die einzigsten BB-Kapitäne der Nacht, saßen mit unseren BB´s mitten zwischen den Fischen !! Was da so an der Oberfläche platschte und räuberte, war echt die Pracht.
Irgendwann mitten in der Nacht, war schon die 2.Tour auf dem Wasser, rauschte Medo mit seiner Rennbanane an mir vorbei und ich hörte nur:" Ich muss meine Fliegenrute holen, die Mefo´s hopsen um mein BB rum"!
Wirklich..... wir waren echt zwischen den Fischen. Aber leider wollte an der Oberfläche kein Fisch meinen Köder nehmen, nur am Grund auf GuFi, da rappelte es andauernt. Bis dahin hatte ich 2 besser Nemos unterm BB verloren, sind einfach ausgestiegen. Naja, Glück für den Fisch.

Nach leichten Zwischengrillen, so um 1:00 Uhr, haben wir dann wieder losgelegt mit unseren BB´s. Und siehe da im Morgengrauen, die Sonne war noch unterm Horizont, kamen heftige Bisse auf GuFi. Bei 6 m Wassertiefe und guten 300m vom Ufer entfernt, verhaftete ich dann 2 schöne Küstendorsche, die beide etwas über 50cm hatten.
Je heller es wurde umso weiter ging der Fisch zurück. Ich habe dann aufgehört.
RaussReißer setzte dann frischen Kaffee auf und nen Stündchen später kam Nordlicht noch mit seinem Boot rum. Medo Und RR sind dann noch mit auf´s Boot und haben weiter draussen die Dorsche geärgert.

Die Brandungsangler hatten auch ihren Spass, es kamen sogar Aale raus !!
Aber das sollten die Jungs selber berichten.


Alles in allem hatten wir riesen Glück mit dem Wetter und es hat wiedermal viiiiel Spass gemacht. Vorallem so mitten in der Nacht mit dem BB auf der Ostsee........ :l  das hat schon was !  #6

Fotos haben die anderen gemacht, die werden die wohl noch einstellen.


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moinsen,
jawollja..ich kann mich Mike da nur anschließen. Es war einfach nur eine tolle Nacht..lustig, ferklig...und überhaupt... :k 
Es fing Samstag Abend schon an...Mike hatte ein großen Pavillion mitgebracht...alleine das Aufbauen war schon die reinste "Lachnummer"... :q
Nachdem das endlich geschafft war, ging es dann zum gemütlichen Teil über, mit Grillen, Sabbeln und nem gemütlichen Schluck aus der Knolle...


----------



## Reppi (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Gut gemacht, Jungs !
Das stelle ich mir genial vor; spiegelblankes Wasser, keine Sicht und nur die Geräusche der springenden Fische (oder waren das die Geräusche der Strandschleimjäger  #2 ).....
Los, ich will mehr Input :m  :m
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Medo hatte seinen Schwenkgrill mit, auf dem man irgendwie ganz schön viel raufpacken kann. Nebenbei wurde gefachsimpelt, über Wobbels, Blinker etc...:q



> Es gab auf alle Fälle Fisch !


 tippselte Mario...,

denn er war der Erste, der an diesem Abend Fischkintakt hatte. Er machte lediglich ein paar Probewürfe mit der Fliegenrute eines anderen Fliegenfischers..(kein ABler) und schwupps...war der erste Nemo draußen.

Es folgten aber noch ganz viele Nemos, während der Nacht..war extrem kurzweilig...zum Teil am Wobbel jeder Wurf nen Treffer...

Theactor tippelte,


> Lachfalten habe ich immer noch und einen "Nemoruf" wird man nun nicht nur mehr allein mir auferlegen können


nönö Sönke...es kann nur einen "Nemator" geben...den Ruf hast für immer wech....#y
wer könnte denn überhaupt "Nemator II" sein.. ;+  :q


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Alles schaute desweiteren noch auf 2 angehende bellykapitäne, die ersten zaghaften Versuche im kühlen Nass machten. Wie kommt man bloß in so eine Gummiente rein... ;+ 
MichaelB und Theactor beendten ihre kleine Rundfahrt aber "unfallfrei"...:q


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Was die Brandungsangler erlebten, was da lles so rauskam...das werden die Jungs bestimmt noch selber mit Bildern berichten. 
Außerdem kommen da bestimmt noch ein paar Bilder über die ich lieber noch nix sage..#q

Ich habe dann am frühen Morgen noch eine kleine Fotosession am Strand gemacht...Sonnenaufgang etc. Anbei noch ein paar kleine Impressionen.


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Achja, "Morgenstund " hat ja bekanntlich Gold im Mund. Mike und Medo hatten ja vom Belly doch noch Glück gehabt. Jeder konnte immerhin zur schönsten Morgenzeit doch noch 2 brauchbare Dorsche ans Ufer bringen...Petri Heil!

Mike tippselte


> RaussReißer setzte dann frischen Kaffee auf und nen Stündchen später kam Nordlicht noch mit seinem Boot rum. Medo Und RR sind dann noch mit auf´s Boot und haben weiter draussen die Dorsche geärgert.



Mönsch, das ist aber nun fies...ich hätte dann man doch noch bleiben sollen, aber irgendwie war ich doch ein wenig putt. Jaja, ich weiß..ihr habt gesagt, ich solle noch bleiben...  :c 

Jedenfalls kann man wirklich sagen: Wer nicht dabeisein wollte...der ist selber Schuld. Wann ist das nächste Treffen? :q


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
bei bestem Wetter wurde ein netter Abend bzw.Nacht verbracht.
Ich habe die " Boardies" um Mikefish zum ersten mal kennengelernt.
Alles Angler die es verstehen einen solchen Abend zu einem unvergesslichen zu machen.
Die Fliege hat es Mario sehr angetan,beim ersten Wurf zappelte ein Dorschnemo an dieser "ausgeliehenden Peitsche".






Gernot hat sich mit der Doublette schon mal auf Norge vorbereitet.






Broesel macht seine Waffe scharf.






 Einer von zwei Aalen die der " Marschel "an Land zog.






Ein " Blick " in Sönke´s Waffenarsenal.






Ich mit meinem Namensgeber Nemo






Ein sehr schöner Tag klingt aus.


----------



## marschel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moinsen Jungs,

ich bin auch wieder bergauf... #6

War mal wieder ein unvergeßliches Erlebnis mit Euch, sowas kann man(n) gerne jederzeit wiederholen in diesem "Sommer". Und dann pack ich mal die Trickkiste für die dicken Aale aus. :b

Die meisten Bilder sind leider nichts geworden bei mir, war doch die Belichtungszeit für Nachtaufnahmen auf manuell gestellt. #d

naja, beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders...

gleich ist fußball, muß dann erstmal wieder


----------



## JosiHH (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Oh, man.
Da werd ich ja voll neidisch. Warum hab ich eigendlich noch kein Belly-Boat? :c 
Sollte jemand noch über ein gutes zweit-Boot verfügen. PN an mich.
Bin dann auf jeden Fall bei der Wiederholung dabei.
Wiederholung???? Wann und wo??? :z 

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

ein wirklich sehr schöner Abend in netter Runde am Strand - das war der Sommernachtstraum 2004 #6 

Das mit den dicken Aalen hat noch nicht sein sollen, Marschel konnte zwei Strippen überlisten.
Ich hatte extra Tauwürmer aufgezogen, auch die hatten die Nemos zum Fressen gern.
Gegen viertel vor vier verließen Sönke und ich den Strand und ich gönnte mir den Luxus, mich im eigenen Auto chauffieren zu lassen :m 
Hut ab vor den Durchmachern, ich war irgendwann echt totmüde...

Bis zum nächsten Sommernachtstraum #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

noch ein paar Bilderz :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Medo´s Kampfente 






Soenke lernt laufen


----------



## Broesel (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@MichaelB,

jau...du hast den erneuten Beweis geliefert, wer hier der "Nemator" ist...wenn man dein Bild mit Sönke vergleicht...und meines vom letzten Jahr...es gibt eben doch nur "Einen"...:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin Leute!
Ne schöne Nacht hattet ihr das kann an auf den Bildern und den Berichten gut sehen und nachvollziehen. Ich habe an euch gedacht gestern Abend, war ich doch nur 45 km von euch weg.
Ich hoffe das ich nächstes mal wieder dabei sein kann. :z


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Joh, das War schon Klasse,
nette Truppe wie Ihr hier sehen könnt:







und nach einer ruhigen, trockenen Nacht (aber nicht was die Bisse/Boardis anging) hatten wir einen tollen Sonnenaufgang:






Und mit Nordlicht :m  hats auch einen Riesenspaß gemacht, bis 11:00 waren wir noch mit Ihm unterwegs aber dazu später mehr,
Ich habe für Heute fertig #2


----------



## theactor (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

WOW..was sind da für Bilder rausgekommen!!
Super!
Und ich glaube, sie spiegeln die gelungene Nacht sehr gut wider!

Habe zum ersten Mal oh-nemo und Medo kennengelernt und Marschel und Mikefisch etwas näher .. netteste Menschen!

Auch wenn Nemos das Fangergebnis beherrschten.. für den Event würde ich sofort wieder auf sowas wie Schlaf verzichten!

..aussdem kann man neben Gernot's Lecker Früh-kaffee auch in schmackhaften Autofahrgenuss kommen (@MB  :m )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Na Prima....nun werde ich aber doch neidisch..... #q 
Arbeit kann einem das ganze Leben versauen  :c 
Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, dann könntze ich echt heulen.... nicht nur das leckere Grillfleisch von Mike, nee....auch der Plausch mit den Boardies und das ganze drumherum.... Ich hab vorhin noch mit Medo telefoniert und mir sagen lassen, wie geil es war....
Beim nächsten Mal wieder zu 100% dabei  #h


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Schade nach den Bildern wäre ich auch echt gerne dagewesen!!!


----------



## Locke (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Oh man Loidde,

Ihr macht mich echt neidisch!

Ich greif den Spruch von DD mal auf.


			
				dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeit kann einem das ganze Leben versauen


Echt zum heulen!
Hoffe, beim nächsten mal dabei zu sein.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Medo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@all die es wissen wollen!

Montag Morgen 8:33 Uhr, die Frisur sitzt...man bin ich in Sönkes lage!?
(voll in Ar...!)

Jo Mädels, nun auch noch nen Text von mir.
Nachdem ich einen OH-... auf dem Parkplatz beschnuppert habe, stellte sich heraus, das könnte ein Angler sein.
Ähhhh, suchste Boardies?
Jupp!
Tach bin Medo...Jörg
Moin OH-Nemo...auch Jörg

Na was fürn Start!! Mit dem Vater aller Nemos mal ebend den gesamten unteren Parkplatz abgesperrt und Parkende vertrieben, um den zu erwartenen Massen Stellfläche bieten zu können.

Nach und nach trundelten die ersten ein und wir begannen mit Mikes Ansitz.
Was nun alles folgte, wurde bereits geschrieben, aber ich wunderte mich über Sönkes hochgestellten Kragen!!! Wollte er uns den braunen Ring am Hals nicht zeigen???
(von wegen Gundula?

Na ja, es war Suuuuuuper! :z 

Am morgen bin ich dann noch mit Gernod auf den Luxusliner von Nordlicht geklettert, was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat.(Würde ich gerne noch mal wiederholen)
Nachdem man so rumsappelte und im tiefen Wasser angelangt war, wurde gefischt,
was Gernod anscheinend gut beherschte. Er zog den ersten Fisch, den zweiten...usw.#d 
Na ja, er hatte die bessere Seite , das wiederum bestritt Nordlicht mit den Worten:
das ist doch auf dem kleinen Kahn quatsch!!! 

He he, die Lage änderte sich und ich hatte die quatschiege besser Seite...
oder lag es an den Beifängern?? 

Na ja, jedenfalls sagte ein Käpten eines gewissen Bootes seiner Frau über Tel. er angele mit einem Könner, und einem der genau wie er eine Runde loust
Ich bitte hiermit, diese Übertragung zu revidieren, da es nur einen Louser gab.
(von wegen Fischer können Angeln )

Nordlicht... es hat mir einen riesen Spass gemacht mit Dir und Deinen Boot. :m 

Nun wieder am Beach angekommen und das ganze Material in die Karre geschmissen....ab nach Mutti!!!

Ich auf die Bahn (mit kurzem Zwischenstopp) ab nach Reinbek..
Auto ausgeladen, ab nach Celle, Mutti holen und Schwägerins Geburtstagsparty noch mal in Schwung bringen!
Ein Glück, es gab was zu Grillen mit nen lecker Bierchen!!!!#2 
Lange nicht mehr gehabt!!!

So, nun Celle - Reinbek und ab vor die Glotze..Fussi...
Hab aber nur bis zur 70'sten Minute gesehen.... muss wohl eingeschlafen sein
#u

Alles bestens gewesen!!!

@ Mike

nächste Woche wieder ???#6


Bilders folgen!!


----------



## Medo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@all SnBB-Angler

hab mich mal im anderen Forum umgesehen und dachte meldest dich mal an!!:b 

Irgendwie war das alles ne Vorbereitung auf nen BoardFerkelTreff oder wie??

*Ich bin da ja ganz anders erzogen worden#c  *

@Jelle

keine Angst.....Gernods Eier sind noch ganz....


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Na Prima....nun werde ich aber doch neidisch..... #q
> Arbeit kann einem das ganze Leben versauen  :c
> Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, dann könntze ich echt heulen.... nicht nur das leckere Grillfleisch von Mike, nee....auch der Plausch mit den Boardies und das ganze drumherum....
> Beim nächsten Mal wieder zu 100% dabei  #h



@ All
da gibt es auch von meinerseite nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.

Ihr hattet eine Menge  Spaß und schöne Fische gab es auch, was gibt es schöneres????? #6  #w  #2 


"Arbeit :v ", bestimmt nicht.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,
Medo hat sich gedacht einen Pokal müsste man ausangeln,gesagt- getan    und einen mitgebracht.Spitzen Idee Medo.
Hier nochmal ein kleines Foto davon.


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

"Sommernachtangeln, für den..."

...ersten Fisch des Abends !!!?

Wo kann ich mir den denn jetzt abholen ?


----------



## theactor (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

NöHÖÖ!
Der geht an den MUTIGSTEN Teilnehmer! Und schließlich habe ICH mich todesmutig in ein Bellyboot gesetzt!!
Also: wo kann ich den abholen? 

Oder, Mario, wir tauschen: Du den Pokal und ich den Traumhund  :l 

#h


----------



## MichaelB (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Der geht an den MUTIGSTEN Teilnehmer!


 Dann geht der ja an mich #v 

1)stens bin ich OHNE Flossen neben dem actor ins Belly gestiegen - trotz der permanenten Gefahr, daß er sich kotzend an mich klammert #q 

2)tens habe ich mich vom actor nach Hause fahren lassen #6 

3)tens tat ich das obwohl ich nicht breit war *und *er vorher einen Hund angefasst hatte  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				Fassmichnichtan schrieb:
			
		

> er vorher einen Hund angefasst hatte


Wie jetzt ?? Ich denke er hat Dich nur gefahren...... ;+


----------



## Broesel (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

hhmm...wenns tatsächlich der MUTIGSTE sein sollte, dann war garantiert ich das: Warum?

Ich habe es doch tatsächlich gewagt in EUERM dabeisein die Hose runter zulassen. Wann man bedenkt , was da hätte alles passieren können...:q


----------



## MichaelB (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				Werdeichjetzteifersüchtig schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt ?? Ich denke er hat Dich nur gefahren...... ;+


 Halloo-hoo, würde ich Dir denn jemals untreu werden?   Aalerdings... wo war er denn letzten Samstag morgen? Ich war da...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Nix da Leute !!
Den Pokal habe ich einsacken dürfen, wegen hervorragender Leistung am und auf´m Wasser !  #r 
Ingesamt 7,5 Stunden des Nachts auf dem BB und mit guter Ausbeute und vorher noch die hungrigen Mäuler satt kriegen am Grill.
Nee Leute und das alles in meinem Alter...... wie soll das alles nur die Jahre weitergehen? Wer kriegt Euch denn anständig satt am Grill und zeigt Euch hintendran auch noch wie man anständig angeln?  :m 
Ich glaube bald das ich wohl erstmal nen Neuling am Grill ausbilde und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Geht doch nicht, ein AB-Treffen an der Ostsee und keiner ist fähig anständig nen Grill zu bedienen, damit die Jungs nicht verhungern. Ne ne ! #6  #g


----------



## theactor (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

HI,



> würde ich Dir denn jemals untreu werden?


Ach so? Und warum hast Du dann immer gebettelt: "Fahr rechts ran.. das mit Diggler war .. ich war betrunken, recht alt und brauchte die Köder" mmh?



> und keiner ist fähig anständig nen Grill zu bedienen


Unter der Gefahr, mein Augenlicht ob der imensen Rauchentwicklung zu verlieren habe ich frühstmorgendlich brav das Extier gewendet, jawohl!

Daher: Pokal an mich!  

@Broesel: selber schuld die Hosen runter zu lassen. Vor allem so nahe neben dem Grill.. sofort war ja MikeFisch animiert, auch "die letzte Wurst" noch auf das heisse Eisen zu legen..    ...wo sind eigentlich die entsprechenden Bilder?! 

#h Sö


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Broesel: selber schuld die Hosen runter zu lassen. Vor allem so nahe neben dem Grill.. sofort war ja MikeFisch animiert, auch "die letzte Wurst" noch auf das heisse Eisen zu legen..    ...wo sind eigentlich die entsprechenden Bilder?!
> 
> #h Sö


Ja Sönke das möchte ich auch mal wissen,da waren doch noch welche hähäh...


----------



## Reppi (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Guuut....jetzt kann ich mich ja outen.....
Ich hatte ehrlich schiss mit Euch alleine im Dunkeln am Strand zu sein; das ist im Hellen ja schon anrüchig und gefährlich genug  
Aber so ganz untätig war ich ja auch nicht...........


----------



## MichaelB (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so ganz untätig war ich ja auch nicht...........


 Aber meinste echt, so ein Stinker ist eine Alternative zu runtergelassenen Hosen, einem stets gut geladenen Grill und Myriarden von Nemos?  
Ich weiß ja nich....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

..ich auch nich.. Du Drückeberger! 

Aber na guuut: Respekt! Noch nie einen ..ahm. Schweinswal... gefangen! 


Sö #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> wo war er denn letzten Samstag morgen


auf Seminar - leider  #c 



			
				Eifersuchtor schrieb:
			
		

> das mit Diggler war .. ich war betrunken, recht alt und brauchte die Köder


....  ...weder noch, aber die Eier die ich zu bieten hatte  :g 



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Stinker ist eine Alternative zu runtergelassenen Hosen


 ... auf alle Fälle..... Brösels Ars** kennen wir doch nun vom letzten Sommer, aber so ein feiner Stinker aus dem Wasser ist mal was Anderes   



			
				Deichängstling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ehrlich schiss mit Euch alleine im Dunkeln am Strand


 ... WEICHEI   :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Redet Ihr nur!
Der Pokal bleibt wo er ist.
Mike hat uns auf unser Boots Tour herrvoragend den
Rücken freigehalten...
Die Frühverpisser können zwar hier schnaken aber:
too early is often too late..  fragt die Mädels  


Ich möchte hier nochmals Dank an Nordlicht aussprechen. #6 
Feiner Zug das Du uns Nachtleichen mit ins Boot genommen hast. #6  #r  #6 
Ich fühlte mich da pudelwohl. :l 
Mit nem Daiwa-Cup Teilnehmer und nen Berufsfischer loszuziehen war mir eine Ehre. #6 
Ich möchte Euch gern dafür einen Geheimpilker zukommen lassen..
Medo hat aufgrung Leihgabe-Abriß sowiso einen gut, und Nordlicht...
Nordlicht! nochmals Danke für den schönen Trip. Du hast einen Gut bei mir.
Den Pilker schicke ich vorraus.




PS: Ich zeige Euch auch gern bei Gelegenheit wie man damit fischt :m 


Bilder:

Das unglaubliche Nordlicht: (Danke für die Nacht-Beleuchtung)







Hornhecht an geliehenen Beifänger, hüst :m 







und nu Medo:
 









Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

hehe....

Ihr hättet mal sehen sollen, wie der müde Gernod das Foto vom Nordlicht gemacht hat!!!

Ist der Fisch senkrecht, muss der Fotograf waagerecht in der Luft liegen!!!?;+ 

Aber sonst alles wieder senkrecht..#6 

Der rote Pfeil zeigt die Rückenflosse eines Schweinswales, von welchen eine ganze Truppe um uns herum schwammen.
Gernod und Andy waren ja zu müde um sie zu erkennen


----------



## theactor (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Hey Medo!

In dieser Bild-Größe ist der "Pinzettenangriff" auf des FotographGottes Nudel ja kaum zu orten! 

Wie weit muss man den eigentlich das Ufer verlassen, um dann letztlich doch noch eine so bunte wie leckere wie zahlreiche Beute zu erwischen?!

#h 
Sö


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@ theactor
gefischt haben wir östlich von staberhuk auf tiefen von 6-8m, 12-14m, 16-18m und 20 metern.
gefangen wurde von gernot auf jeder tiefe, von medo am besten bei 16 metern und ich habe mir bei jeder tiefe die meisten dummen sprüche eingefangen  #q ...es gibt tage da bleibt man(n) lieber im bett.
hätten mehr von euch durchgehalten hätte ich sicherlich auch für den rest einen "shuttleservice" zu den dorschen gemacht...evtl. beim nächstem mal.

@ Rausreißer
danke das ich deinen fisch halten durfte, so konnte ich wenigstens auch mal einen anfassen  #6 
den hornhecht müssten wir doch unter uns aufteilen, denn es war ja dein beifänger aber meine rute und rolle....
@ All:wir wollten Medo nicht mit seinem schrott angeln lassen  :m


----------



## Medo (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@Nordlicht

Recht haste!! Scheiss Shima.. Rolle!!

Erst vor drei Monaten der Rücklauf gerichtet worden und nun wieder Schrott!

Sch... Holländer!! Nicht mal das können sie


----------



## theactor (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,

Och Medo -nu pöbl nich  Aber wenn Du jetzt anfängst, Dein Gerät auszutauschen...was machst Du eigentlich mit dem Belly ..?  :k 

@Nordlicht: 





> hätten mehr von euch durchgehalten hätte ich sicherlich auch für den rest einen "shuttleservice" zu den dorschen gemacht...evtl. beim nächstem mal.


..bei den "Wellenverhältnissen" hätte ggf. sogar ich das ausgehalten ohne die Eingeweide nach aussen drücken zu müssen...
Wenn ich weiss, dass Du das nächste mal dabei bist, nehme ich Deine Strategie: erst morgens ankommen  
Würde mich schon extremst reizen...

#h
theanlandtor


----------



## Medo (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

@thehatbraunenHalsThor

Belly bleibt mein!!!!!!



> Wenn ich weiss, dass Du das nächste mal dabei bist


hat Mike doch gesagt, das Nordlicht kömmt!!!
Du müder Verp.....!


> Würde mich schon extremst reizen...


Was dich alles so reizt...


----------



## theactor (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



> Was dich alles so reizt...


..Medo, dat is ja der geldzehrende Kack beim Angeln...

Was hast Du bloß immer mit meiner "Halskrause"? Hättest Du was gesagt, hättest Du mich ja gerne "entblättern" können   
Neben einigen Vampireinbissstellen, Schuppenflechte und eitrigen Geschwüren gibbet da wirklich nichts Spannendes zu sehen...


----------



## MichaelB (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

Moin,



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> "Pinzettenangriff" auf des FotographGottes Nudel


 Nun wird es aber doch persönlich, das hat der gute Broesel echt nicht verdient 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Nun wird es aber doch persönlich, das hat der gute Broesel echt nicht verdient
> 
> ...



Manno, habt Ihr das denn nich gesehen?
Das war ne ausgewachsene WURST-Zange und keine NUDEL-Pinzette!!!
Äääööhh oder doch ne Wurstpinzette, oder gar ne Nudelzange???
Ich weiss das auch nich mehr so genau.


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sommernacht-BB-Angeln...*

muß mich auch mal eben wieder kurz melden.
Habt ihr gut gemacht und mir isset richtich schwer gefallen, nich auch mal wieder an die Küste zu kommen. Bin gespannt wann ich das wieder mal schaffe (... schnief!).

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------

